# An NHS Christmas Tale



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning All

After a year in which we have been a bit inward looking and I have been less than the best of correspondent with extended family and friends - and we rate MHF as a community I belong to albeit I've been more of a lurker than a participant - and in a year the NHS has had a fair amount of criticism, I would like to tell you about my 'annus horribilus' and the NHS part in it.

2011 started none too well on the 'health-front' and just got worse. We haven't felt we wanted to say too much in public or generally not least as Barbara and I agreed before mid summer, based on the rate of decline, if we did not get some rectification of my cardiac problems, I would not see Christmas 2011. Frankly we think it's been a bit of a close run thing.

Let me say up front I have had the very best of attention from Cardiologists of all sub-specialties and others at Darlington Memorial Hospital and Middlesbrough James Cook University Hospital. The cardiac problems are long standing and according to one prof a well known side effect for 6% of cases who take the radiation I opted for to take good issue with Non Hodgkins Lymphoma. However this year began with a bit of a banger followed by a plethora of standard and heart stress MRIs, angiograms, echograms, ECGs, shufti scopes up and down, CT scans and Xrays and more. Often my cardiolgist when reviewing my last test would tell me she wanted this or that test next "and hope you don't mind but I have booked you in for a ******* test to follow on such and such a date to get on with it". There have been 3 blue light ambulance rides all thankfully with acceptable outcomes.

Despite all that effort, for the past 4 months I have been not only house-bound but chair-bound! I made some comment on the list a little while ago how reading the adventures and issues of others and just being able to use MHF and keep myself actively thinking about and planning the next trip, has been so therapeutic for me. Just wonderful.

Then on the 20 November, the day I was finally scheduled for this operation, I got salmonella poisoning: Barbara didn't get it nor did any one else in the house or indeed in the village … just me! On top of the cardiac issues that was a rather close call ... but the paramedics and A&E were, I gather, quite superb.

The day before yesterday I finally had the operation to install what the cardiologists have been working towards, a control system which they describe as 'a fancy (9 function) pace-maker'. At c. £20k it is an expensive bit of kit and given a similar cost for installation it doesn't come cheaply. I was mostly awake for the 3+ hours and there were some 20 people in the theatre, two consultants and a registrar operating in all. In fact NICE only gave approval in 2009 for this device and then for very specific cases. In addition the procedure does carry an overall 35% risk of failure: but faced with the certainty we had … accepting the risk was a no-brainer.

Astonishingly within an hour of leaving the theatre I knew all those NHS specialists had hit bulls eye. It may well be up to 5 weeks for the full benefits to kick in and I have to "gan canny" for a bit but as you can imagine we are just delighted.

To say we are deeply grateful to the NHS organisation and all the many individual members of the teams who have worked on me this year to give me another go at life, is a massive understatement.

As our 'annus horribilus' proceeded the stress and toll on Barbara was huge and ever increasing. But you will not be surprised to know she has borne it with a stoicism that one can only describe as truly magnificent … but then she is a Yorkshire gal through and through <vbg>

So now we are looking well beyond Christmas 2011 and a few more years in the MH; and we're refreshing our planning for the Spring extended Motor home saunter round France and Germany we had to cancel at the start of the year. If the Euro zone goes turtle it may have to be extended wombles around GB … but who cares where … just being able to do it will be wonderful.

And so we're signing off 2011 on a very up beat note: we hope you all understand our reasons for being tardy is spelling all this out and will accept our thanks for what you all on MHF have given to keep me, and therefore keep us both, sane and looking forward.

We wish you all have a very Happy Christmas and hope the New Year brings all you could ask for you and yours.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow! What a lot you've been through. 

Congratulations on your new lease of life. Hope you and Barbara have a great Christmas and are able to give the van the good run it deserves in 2012.  


Chris and John


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

What a year you've had. Onwards and upwards - here's to 2012 and a new lease of life!  

Viv


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations on this, the first day of your new life  I hope every one is as good as this one


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

A truly heart-warming Christmas story. (no pun intended) 

Now, go and get on with next year!! 

Edit: Should originally said 'pleasant' or something similar.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Good news - the NHS comes through with trumps. North Tees Hospital has just done a similar job for my father-in-law and, apart for grumbles about the food, he is now right as rain.

Living so close to you (Yarm), if you have any heavy/awkward jobs to do on the motorhome in preparation for your first outing, don't hesitate to PM me should you need any help. All too willing to help a fellow MHF member.

Colin


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

What excellent news, and if I may say so, beautifully written.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Afternoon Camallison

That is a very generous offer ... a thousand thanks indeed. I cannot imagine right now what may come up but the chances are there will be something and it is brilliant to have a MHF-er offering help so close at hand. BTW we're in Gainford.

There are a few minor hurdles yet to leap as I'm still in the somewhat sore phase and then there's the DVLA sorting before I can start driving again but I shall get there!

On the post-opt visit I asked the principle consultant when he thought I might be fit enough to apply for reinstatement of my CAA Class 1 Medical. He has a wonderful belly-laugh and had most of the chaps in recovery laughing fit to burst.

I do hope all goes well with you father-in-law ... remind him there is to be NO dancing on the tables at this Christmas party time ... he is to save it until next year!

And to all our well wishers ... many thanks to you all ... you messages do give life a lift as I know others in a bit of a corner have found.

Gan canny all on yoos


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi daedalas

I am pleased to hear that all is going in the right direction   

Stories such as yours makes me realise how fortunate I am to have good health


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Excellent news to wind up the year on. So glad to hear your health outlook is now positive. Take care, look after yourself well and here's hoping you're back on the road in 2012.

Merry Christmas and a very very Happy New Year to you both


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You hear so many complaints about the NHS that it is heartwarming to read your wonderful, upbeat story. Let's hope you continue to improve and make use of your motorhome.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am so pleased to hear your good news. May your future travels be as wonderful as hoped for. good luck for 2012.

cabby


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Some good news for a change, GREAT.  

Hope you continue to recover well and can get back to motorhoming. Have a lovely Christmas and all the best for 2012.


----------

